# Pictures of Ruby's kids for Crossroads!



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Our Ruby did great! She is a great mother two boys and one girl all very heavily dappled! I will update pictures when they are all up and dried off 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW! They are awesome Samantha! Congratulations!!! Good job Ruby.  That's pretty cool that she went from having a single her first time to triplets.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So cute :* congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this Diamonds sister?? 
Either way such cute babies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, she's Diamonds sister.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet babies


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh so jealous, I wanted her so bad, if shipping wasn't so dang much......so (cough cough) if you ever wanna sell her......


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are so cute


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love that first one! Is that the doe?


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ya shes a doe  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! You got luuucky! I just got a single red buck with Ruby...  That's so cool!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love all of these pics thx for sharing!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

We did get lucky! But our buck is sooo dominant with his dapples so we had that goin for us. We are for sure keeping her but we will be selling the bucklings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't blame you for keeping her lol...just thought I would throw it out there  if those bucks were 100% I would so be all over one of them  they are absolutely handsome


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Jessica they are awesome i wish they were fullblood but they will be reg purebreds at least. I do have some fullbloods tho if you want me to send you some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh they are beautiful. Better stop looking at the pictures falling in love already. Can't decide if I like the first or last picture the most..


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Good healthy triplets. That mamma looks good for just having triplets too. One of ours mammas was so fuzzy I hadnt noticed how thin she actually was getting. Good job and great looking stout goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

smshooter515 said:


> Thanks Jessica they are awesome i wish they were fullblood but they will be reg purebreds at least. I do have some fullbloods tho if you want me to send you some pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I don't think your far from me either.....I'm between Fresno and Yosemite. I'm not in a big rush for another buck yet since I've not had mine for a year but it looks like we are saving all the dapple girls so will need one next year....or breed to a traditional buck  lol but I'm keeping my eye open right now.....do you have a website or fb page??? If not then I'll pm you my email.....I also have a friend who is thinking hard about trading her commercial dapple in for a fb dapple so I can send her your way too.....and I'm ALWAYS looking for dapple does


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

ya we aren't too far from each other  that could be dangerous :/ I'm gonna make a new thread and post pics of what I have for sale all bucks and one 75% doeling left but she's a beauty! I'll update you soon. I have a website and facebook www.reillyboergoats.com and reilly boer goats on FB neither are completely updated yet i'm working on it but ive had close to 30 babies so far so i'm behind


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Omg!!! I want your buck  he is so handsome.....I'm on a black dapple kick right now lol. Your buck and my buck share the same grandfather but mine is a dapple $ dude son. Your only 5 1/2 hours away plus close to San Diego which is my favorite place ever. So I'm seeing a San Diego zoo/ goat shopping spree in my future lol. I'm in so much trouble


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

oh dear! Do you have a website?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a Facebook...... andersonboergoat


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my! How prescious are they!!!! Congrats!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I still have one of Ruby's bucks for sale it is 98.5% purebred will post current pics soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

